# Allumage de iPad



## kalakouta (5 Mai 2017)

Bonjour ,

Mon iPad refuse de se rechargé j'ai brancher sur le  secteur depuis plus de 2 heures sans aucun 

signe après la vérification du chargeur d'origine qui n'est pas défaillant .

Quelqu'un peux m'aider ,comment faire pour le faire redémarrer , en attente de solution 

cordialement
kalakouta


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2017)

Bonjour

Un problème de batterie ?

votre iPad a combien d'année ?


----------

